# Anyway To Remove Webos?



## txrocker281 (Oct 22, 2011)

I am planning on removing WebOS and just using the entire 16gb of storage on Android. If not possible to erase WebOS, is it possible to increase the partition that CM takes?

I see that is not using 16gb nor 14gb


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'd probably read the 300 other threads on this first. And maybe even read the thread where you downloaded your CM from in the first place. They specifically say no.


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, it says no meaning that CM team will not provide a way to do it. Mostly for 'safety' reasons (my assumption - not their words). We are limited in recovery options to WebOsDr. Playing around too much with those partitions could neuter WebOsDr and leave you with no way to recover from a mistake.

Having said that, I don't see any reason, if your are knowledgeable of linux LVM's and a little bit daring, that you couldn't remove the WebOs partition and resize the media partition to use the released space.
I'd also remove the WebOs kernel from /boot so it doesn't even show up in the moboot menu.

I don't really have any intentions of doing this myself (I have a 32g TP - plenty of space). As I said before, we have limited recovery options, so I would be very careful treading down that path.


----------



## opalelement (Nov 1, 2011)

I've already used LVM to resize /dev/store/cm-system, /dev/store/media, and /dev/store/var but I haven't even touched WebOS partitons... not sure if the USB recovery mode is built into a WebOS partition or if it is firmware elsewhere that we don't have access to, but I didn't want to take the risk. The USB recovery mode is used for both installing Android and for using WebOS Doctor, so if it gets lost you are screwed, I would wait for someone braver to try it first.


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

WEBOS is good,if your storage is not enough for Android,you can buy a micro USB 2 USB host(OTG) and a USB hub with power supply,you can mount your U-disk to enlarge your storage.


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

WebOS being good or not, is an opinion.
I dislike that the dev's have said "no" to such a thing. Android is supposed to be Open and people should be able to do what they want with it.
having to hook up an external device with hub and power supply because someone else thinks you shouldn't remove the stock OS is a bit like a dictator telling you what you have to eat for dinner.. it's just not cool.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 16, 2011)

dvader said:


> WebOS being good or not, is an opinion.
> I dislike that the dev's have said "no" to such a thing. Android is supposed to be Open and people should be able to do what they want with it.
> having to hook up an external device with hub and power supply because someone else thinks you shouldn't remove the stock OS is a bit like a dictator telling you what you have to eat for dinner.. it's just not cool.


Nobody is stopping you from removing webOS, just like nobody stopped you from adding Android.

If your lack of knowledge prevents you from doing so, this is a personal problem.

Devs giving potentially harmful/disastrous information to underqualified "power users" is not required, and is especially not recommended when it violates best practice. Best practice is always having a recovery method. That's what webOS gives you. Seeing as you have to ask for this, you won't be able to fix stuff when it breaks. Giving the ability to remove a recovery method to general population, or even a broad technical forum creates a major recoverability and support nightmare.

Let me re-iterate.

If you don't want it, remove it. Don't know how? Figure it out yourself.

I am almost willing to guarantee, that someday, you'll regret removing it.


----------



## knaries2000 (Oct 18, 2011)

couldn't agree more with what deuce said.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Fact.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

dvader said:


> WebOS being good or not, is an opinion.
> I dislike that the dev's have said "no" to such a thing. Android is supposed to be Open and people should be able to do what they want with it.
> having to hook up an external device with hub and power supply because someone else thinks you shouldn't remove the stock OS is a bit like a dictator telling you what you have to eat for dinner.. it's just not cool.


Android is open...

WebOS is not android...

If they did give you instructions on how to remove WebOS, and then you screwed something up and bricked your TP completely, you would probably be here complaining about how it's "not cool" that they told you that you could remove WebOS completely. Be happy with what you have.


----------



## exponent (Aug 24, 2011)

I thought that the WebOS partition also doubled as the fake SD card (which some apps require, I believe).


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Nobody is stopping you from removing webOS, just like nobody stopped you from adding Android.
> 
> If your lack of knowledge prevents you from doing so, this is a personal problem.
> 
> ...


You apparently can't read or have chosen not to, I never once said that I wanted to remove WebOS nor that I didn't know how.
I stated my opinion on the issue of the Dev's saying "no" to the question of how one goes about removing software they don't want.

the only person who lacks knowledge here is you. You presumed to have knowledge about me and what i know.
allow me to be clear "you don't know me"

I have no problems, I am happy with my current situation. however, I do have an opinion and shared it. sorry if you didn't like it.


----------



## SilentAce07 (Sep 8, 2011)

dvader said:


> You apparently can't read or have chosen not to, I never once said that I wanted to remove WebOS nor that I didn't know how.
> I stated my opinion on the issue of the Dev's saying "no" to the question of how one goes about removing software they don't want.
> 
> the only person who lacks knowledge here is you. You presumed to have knowledge about me and what i know.
> ...


Except choosing not to instruct you how to remove webos is not saying "no". Its completely unrelated to their development of cm7 for touchpad. I'd recommend being a little more respectful when posting your opinion. The beginning of your post is quite ignorant and immature. Mods here don't allow this sort of thing. I'd suggest you tone it down or your stay here wont be much longer.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

SilentAce07 said:


> Except choosing not to instruct you how to remove webos is not saying "no". Its completely unrelated to their development of cm7 for touchpad. I'd recommend being a little more respectful when posting your opinion. The beginning of your post is quite ignorant and immature. Mods here don't allow this sort of thing. I'd suggest you tone it down or your stay here wont be much longer.
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk





> *WILL YOU TELL ME HOW TO REMOVE WEBOS ENTIRELY?*
> 
> Nah. We like WebOS


You are correct, they didn't say no, they said nah
my bad.

I was told, I lack knowlege, have personal problems, am disrespectful, ignorant,immature and I'm the one who needs to tone it down?
Gotcha..


----------

